# Tv LG 26LG40 UA no enciende, parpadea led azul



## agortiz12 (Jul 22, 2014)

Al enchufar la tele y sin precionar el boton de encendido sola se prende el led azul destella como 8 veces pero en el octavo flasheo como que se enciende un poco la pantalla como cuando estan a punto de encender pero de repente se pone el led rojo y buelve a empezar el led azul otra vez a parparear y despues de otros 8 parpareos rojo otra ves y asi sigue cabe mencionar que no soy tecnico soy una persona que quiere aprender y se que con su ayuda lo lograre quite la fuente y la conecte aparte sin el converter ni la tarjeta de video se que no es la forma correcta de chequear voltajes pero lo hice no se si nesecitan estar conectados los otros componentes para una lectura correcta para empezar los 5v si los tiene  pero los 12v y los 24v no los tiene no me los da cual seria el segundo paso a seguir se los agradeceria gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 22, 2014)

los 12 y 24 no los tienes porque la fuente nunca arranco el micro te esta diciendo que hay una falla por eso parpadea no sé. No tengo el manual de ese televisor si supiera que televisor es, porque solo dijiste la marca y eso no dice nada. Modelo, que clase de televisor es o que chasis tiene. Es por lo que me comentas que me imagino es un LCD...

saludo californiano, un yanqui que habla español y muy mal por sierto jajajja es broma


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 22, 2014)

Yo antes de tocar la electrónica, resertearia la bios o la actualizaría, después ya veríamos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola, antes que nada acudamos a lo que falta, en éste caso estudiar porqué no están las tensiones que deberían, puede ser problema de fuente, quizás no recibe la orden de arranque, algún cortocircuito, la lectura fue mal tomada, etc.
Además, entiendo que quieres aprender, pero si eres novato te recomiendo un especialista ya que puede salirte muy caro o tal vez se estropée irreversiblemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-26LG40-UA


----------

